
Ask HN: How do you encode VP9 or VP8? - niftich
If you encode videos in one of the VPx formats, what tool do you use, and on what platform?<p>Are there any that tap into hardware encoding routines when they&#x27;re available on the box?<p>Are there any besides ffmpeg-compiled-with-libvpx that are open-source? Are there any that are available at no cost?
======
kennell
I just use ffmpeg

There are a number of GUI frontends for ffmpeg if that is what you are looking
for.

~~~
niftich
No, this isn't a usage/GUI/frontend question; it's entirely a encoder
marketshare question. In ffmpeg or libav, this VPx encoding is provided if
you've specifically compiled in the WebMProject's libvpx.

I'm just trying to ascertain to see if there's some other tool out there that
encodes into these formats. Despite having lots of decoders (including
hardware [1]), it appears encoding support is hard to come by.

Especially versus H.264, where there are many encoders, commercial or
otherwise, that produce H.264 streams; VP9 hinges entirely on Google's own
code, and even then you have to compile it yourself (or somehow obtain a
build).

[1]
[http://wiki.webmproject.org/hardware/socs](http://wiki.webmproject.org/hardware/socs)

